# Red Roan vs. Strawberry Roan....



## calicokatt

... is there a difference? If so, what is it?


----------



## HowClever

Same thing. Both other names for chestnut roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt

So is this horse a roan or a varnish roan? I thought it was simple, but now I'm confused! lol He's half appaloosa, half QH, striped hooves, chestnut mane and tail, but his forelock has a fair amount of white.... (And I think he looks adorable in pink! )


----------



## Poseidon

That is a varnish roan. He also appear to have a snowcap blanket. As a general rule, classic roan does not touch the lower legs or face, where as varnish roan does whatever it pleases, continually lightening the horse similarly to gray, but over a longer period of time.


----------



## HowClever

I would say varnish also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara

I think he is a varnish. I do love the pink, but come on! He's a boy! I just couldn't justify it myself.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^ Srsly? :-|

He's definitely a varnish - you can see how the roaning is all through his head and on his legs as well. True roans will always have solid legs and solid heads.

Chestnut Roan (aka. Strawberry or Red Roan)









Chestnut Varnish Roan:


----------



## lilruffian

I was always under the impression that strawberries and reds were the same, only strawberries had flaxen manes


----------



## HarleyWood

this is my first horse he was a twh 16 years old about 16hh, and a strawberry roan with a bold face and a tan to white tail.


----------



## Nine

All beautiful horses. I would say the colors are ..... adorable.


----------



## calicokatt

GoldSahara said:


> I think he is a varnish. I do love the pink, but come on! He's a boy! I just couldn't justify it myself.


Nobody every told HIM that pink is a girl color! My daughter chose her colors before we got him, and they look much better on him than they did on my bay mare, who she was planning to ride this year!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Back in the old era Victorian type days, pink was actually a boys color and blue was a girls color. Food for thought. :lol:


----------



## crimsonsky

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Back in the old era Victorian type days, pink was actually a boys color and blue was a girls color. Food for thought. :lol:


do you happen to know why it changed?:idea:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Pink was actually considered a bolder, stronger color while baby blue was considered very delicate and feminine. I am honestly not sure when nor why it changed.

Here's an excerpt from Wikipedia:

An article in the trade publication _Earnshaw's Infants' Department_ in June 1918 said: "The generally accepted rule is pink for the boys, and blue for the girls. The reason is that pink, being a more decided and stronger color, is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl."[18] From then until the 1940s, pink was considered appropriate for boys because being related to red it was the more masculine and decided color, while blue was considered appropriate for girls because it was the more delicate and dainty color, or related to the Virgin Mary.[19][20][21] Since the 1940s, the societal norm was inverted; pink became considered appropriate for girls and blue appropriate for boys, a practice that has continued into the 21st century.


----------



## QOS

I think he looks great in pink!!! I was going to say the same as MacabreMikolaj but she beat beat me to it!!! 

My horse is a palomino and he wears purple everything that I can get. My husband said I was going to make him a sissy boy - not hardly - Biscuit is tough enough to wear purple - the royal color!!


----------



## xJumperx

calicokatt said:


> So is this horse a roan or a varnish roan? I thought it was simple, but now I'm confused! lol He's half appaloosa, half QH, striped hooves, chestnut mane and tail, but his forelock has a fair amount of white.... (And I think he looks adorable in pink! )


A cute varnish!! And the pink does look adorable on him  Who cares if he's a boy? Real men wear pink!!

Diamond's color in purple, Oatsy's is red, and Cowboys is zebra-print


----------



## Nine

Exactly, QOS, tough enough to wear pink. My Dad was tough enough. I think that pony is tough enough also. Very nice.


----------



## equinelyn

Harleywood your firswt horse reminds me of my Levi so much!


----------



## HarleyWood

wow! pretty horse Equine! they do, what breed is yours?


----------



## paintedpastures

Alot of what people refer to as strawberry roans are a lighter/paler coloring & usually actually are sabino's not your true roan. The 2 posted here are not what i'd class as TRUE roans but horses with sabino markings:wink:,often labeled as red roan sabino.They do not carry the darker points to legs & head like a roan.{like the chesnut roan posted byMacabreMikolaj on page 1 that is a true roan}


----------

